# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  iphone 4 error 21

## zakarias1

*السلام عليكم اخوتي
ممكن حل لهذا الاخير
بعدما سقط في الارض اصبح الهاتف معلق غلى شعار الايتونز
وعتد عمل الريستور لا يكتمل التفليش يكتب فقط خطا 21
جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## mohamed73

شوف هاد الفييديو  ربما يفيدك اخي

----------


## zakarias1

*بارك الله فيكم للاسف شاهدته اكثر من مرة لم افهم شئ !!!*

----------

